# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αυπνος 2 μέρες

## Antonis8

Εχω δυο μέρες αυπνος και έκτη μέρα που παιρνω ζαναξ και δεν με πιανει.

Νιωθω δυσπνοια, πόνο στην καρδιά, ζάλη, νευρικότητα , βαρος και φοβαμαι ότι θα παθω ανακοπη λόγω της αυπμιας και της κατάπονησης του οργανισμου μου.

----------


## akis1

καλημερα φιλε Αντωνη.. αρχικα μην φοβασαι δεν προκειτε να παθεις ανακοπη επιδει εισαι αυπνος....

επισης ενημερωσε με ποσο xanax περνεις? και ποσο καιρο?

σε εχει ανχωσει κατι το τελευταιο διαστημα και συνεβει αυτο?

----------


## Antonis8

Καλημερα.

Παιρνω 0,25 ανά περιοδους. Το περισσότερο που έχω πάρει είναι ένα μήνα, αλλά μετά το διεκοψα. Τώρα παιρνω εδώ και περιπου μια βδομάδα κάθε μέρα 0,25 το βράδυ. 


Ναι έγιναν πολλα πράγματα, όλο αυτό με τον ιό, τα συνήθη θέματα με την υγεία μου,καποιες διενέξεις σε προσωπικο επιπεδο και ανησυχία για τα αδεσποτα που φροντιζω.

----------


## giorgos panou

καταφερες να κοιμηθεις τελικα? Ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο αυτο που ζεις, οταν δεν κοιμομαστε το ανοσοπιητικο μας συστημα ξεφτιζει, μας πιανουν πολλα νευρα! στις 4-5 μερες εχεις πληρες παραισθησεις και ειναι πολυ επικυνσινο να παθεις ατυχημα.
Θυμαμαι οταν στον στρατο μας εκαναν αυτην την εκπεδευση με την αυπνια οτι ολοι μας ειχαμε παραισθησεις και πολυ νευρικοτητα! εκει ειδα και πρωτη φορα εν πραξη αυτο που λενε "κοιματε ορθιος " χαχα, ειδα εναν συν εκπευδευτη μου να το παθαινει και να ροχαλιζει ορθιος! ακουμποντας λιγο σε ενα κονταρι με το σωσιβιο και την παραλαγη οπου και φοραγε.Εμεις ομως ειχαμε γιατρους και ειμασταν και νεα παιδια.
Αυτο που περνας ειναι πολυ σοβαρο, ευχομαι να κοιμηθηκες.Ισως το φαγητο που τρως να σε ενοχλει και να μην σε αφηνει να χαλαρωνεις ? ε? εχεις σκεφτει να φας κατις πιο ελαφρι, Δοκιμασαι να τρως λαχανικα, σαλατες και οχι καυτερα φαγητα.

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν έχω θέμα στα αντανακλαστικά μου και προφανώς δεν έχω παραισθησεις. Εχω μεινει αυπνος και παραπανω μέρες,δεν είχα ποτε παραισθησεις.

Η καρδιά με αγχωνει γιατί νιώθω ένα βάρος. Πήρα το γιατρό μου και μου είπε να παρω κανονικά τα φάρμακα για το στομάχι και το βράδυ να ξανάπαρω ζαναξ.

Δεν εφαγα κάτι βαρύ,έχω θέμα με το στομάχι και προσεχω. Εκανα όμως συνέχεια αρνητικές σκέψεις και είχα υπερενταση για αυτό δεν κοιμηθηκα. Φοβαμαι ότι θα παθω ανακοπη ή έμφραγμα . Είμαι τριάντα,ούτε πολυ μικρός ούτε πολυ μεγάλος.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Δεν έχω θέμα στα αντανακλαστικά μου και προφανώς δεν έχω παραισθησεις. Εχω μεινει αυπνος και παραπανω μέρες,δεν είχα ποτε παραισθησεις.
> 
> Η καρδιά με αγχωνει γιατί νιώθω ένα βάρος. Πήρα το γιατρό μου και μου είπε να παρω κανονικά τα φάρμακα για το στομάχι και το βράδυ να ξανάπαρω ζαναξ.
> 
> Δεν εφαγα κάτι βαρύ,έχω θέμα με το στομάχι και προσεχω. Εκανα όμως συνέχεια αρνητικές σκέψεις και είχα υπερενταση για αυτό δεν κοιμηθηκα. Φοβαμαι ότι θα παθω ανακοπη ή έμφραγμα . Είμαι τριάντα,ούτε πολυ μικρός ούτε πολυ μεγάλος.


δλδ ποσες μερες ρε θυριο εισαι αγρυπνος?

----------


## Antonis8

Αυτή τη στιγμή μιάμιση μέρα. 


Παιδια με τσίμπησε μέλισσα και αναγκαστηκα να παρω και αντιισταμινικο παράλληλα με το ζαναξ, φοβαμαι ότι θα μου κανει αντίδραση και θα παθω ανακοπη.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Αυτή τη στιγμή μιάμιση μέρα. 
> 
> 
> Παιδια με τσίμπησε μέλισσα και αναγκαστηκα να παρω και αντιισταμινικο παράλληλα με το ζαναξ, φοβαμαι ότι θα μου κανει αντίδραση και θα παθω ανακοπη.


δεν νομιζω να παθεις ανακοπη!! δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο, εκτως εαν εχεις καποιο παραξενο ιστορικο φιλε μου.
Μα ποσο ατυχος εισαι βρε αντωνη αυτες τις μερες? Να πας στον γιατρο η να τον ρωτησεις για τον συνδιασμο φαρμακων οπου περνεις, η μπορεις να ερωτησεις εναν φαρμακοποιο , θα ξερει συγουρα να σου πει.

----------


## Prag

> Αυτή τη στιγμή μιάμιση μέρα. 
> 
> 
> Παιδια με τσίμπησε μέλισσα και αναγκαστηκα να παρω και αντιισταμινικο παράλληλα με το ζαναξ, φοβαμαι ότι θα μου κανει αντίδραση και θα παθω ανακοπη.


Άρχικα, μην πανικοβάλλεσαι.
Από τη στιγμή που έχεις πείσει τον εαυτό σου ότι θα πάθεις ανακοπή είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό να μην μπορεί να σε πάρει ο ύπνος.
Εκτός του ότι το σώμα σου δεν μπορεί να χαλαρώσει, πιθανώς υποσυνείδητα αισθάνεσαι ότι με το να μένεις ξύπνιος έχεις τον έλεγχο σε περίπτωση καρδιακού επεισοδίου. Αυτά είναι αρκετά για να μην κοιμάσαι.

Άνοιξε την τηλεόραση πριν κοιμηθείς και δες μία κωμωδία, ταινία, σειρά, οτιδήποτε σε ευχαριστεί. Αφενός θα αποσπάσεις τη σκέψη σου, αφετέρου θα γελάσεις και αυτό θα ανεβάσει λίγο το επίπεδο αισιοδοξίας σου. Και πίστεψέ με, πιάνει. Όσο συνηθισμένο και ανόητο κι αν σου ακούγεται, εμένα ήταν η αρχή μου να βγω από τον γολγοθά των κρίσεων πανικού.

Επιπλέον, για τις αντιδράσεις των φαρμάκων συμβουλέψου τις οδηγίες τους. Ή θέσε το ερώτημά σου στο φαρμακοποιό σου ή γιατρό σου. Και αυτό για να ηρεμήσεις, όχι γιατί τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα.

----------


## Antonis8

Μιλησα με τρεις γιατρούς παιδιά, τους δυο που με βλεπουν και έναν στα επειγοντα (απο το τηλ δεν με είδαν) Εκείνοι μου είπαν για το αντιισταμινικο και ξερουν τι φάρμακα παιρνω. Αλλά αυτός στα επειγοντα ειπε να παρω και κορτιζόνη προληπτικα, ο γιατρός μου δεν μου είπε να πάρω,μονο το αντιισταμινικο. 

Εχει περασει περιπου μια ώρα απο τότεπου με τσίμπησε,φοβαμαι μηπως παθω αναφυλαξια!!!!!

----------


## Prag

> Μιλησα με τρεις γιατρούς παιδιά, τους δυο που με βλεπουν και έναν στα επειγοντα (απο το τηλ δεν με είδαν) Εκείνοι μου είπαν για το αντιισταμινικο και ξερουν τι φάρμακα παιρνω. Αλλά αυτός στα επειγοντα ειπε να παρω και κορτιζόνη προληπτικα, ο γιατρός μου δεν μου είπε να πάρω,μονο το αντιισταμινικο. 
> 
> Εχει περασει περιπου μια ώρα απο τότεπου με τσίμπησε,φοβαμαι μηπως παθω αναφυλαξια!!!!!



Κάνε κάτι άλλο για να ξεχαστείς και θα σταματήσεις να το φοβάσαι.
Ύστερα σκέψου το χειρότερο σενάριο. Ποιο είναι αυτό? Να πάθεις αναφυλαξία? Οκ. Και σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση τι πρέπει να κάνεις? Να πας σε ένα φαρμακείο/Κέντρο Υγείας. Έχεις στην περιοχή σου? Αν, ναι όλα υπό έλεγχο.

----------


## Antonis8

Οχι απέχει είκοσι λεπτα θα πρεπει να καλεσω ασθενοφόρο ή θα έρθει εδώ ο γιατρός μου. Αλλά μπορει να μην με προλαβουν και να πεθάνω.

Ξεφουσκωσε τώρα το δάχτυλο. Ειναι ακομα πιθανο να κάνω αναφυλαξια; Εχει περασει περιπου ένα δίωρο.

----------


## Sonia

Κάθε οργανισμός αντιδρά διαφορετικά, αλλά αναφυλακτικό σοκ παθαίνεις μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά ή μέχρι σε ένα δίωρο. Όπως φαίνεται δεν έχεις πάθει κάτι.

----------


## Prag

> Οχι απέχει είκοσι λεπτα θα πρεπει να καλεσω ασθενοφόρο ή θα έρθει εδώ ο γιατρός μου. Αλλά μπορει να μην με προλαβουν και να πεθάνω.
> 
> Ξεφουσκωσε τώρα το δάχτυλο. Ειναι ακομα πιθανο να κάνω αναφυλαξια; Εχει περασει περιπου ένα δίωρο.



Αν επρόκειτο να πάθεις αναφυλαξία θα είχες αν μη τη άλλω έντονο πρήξιμο, πιθανώς και σε όλο το χέρι. Εμένα με είχε τσιμπήσει σφήκα και μέσα σε μερικά λεπτά είχε γεμίσει με κοκκινίλες το χέρι μου για να πρηστεί μετά από λίγο. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι είχα άμεσα συμπτώματα χωρίς όλο αυτό να οδηγήσει σε αναφυλαξία.

Κάνε κάτι άλλο να ξεχαστείς.... Θα περάσει η ώρα και θα δεις ότι τίποτα δε συνέβη τελικά!

----------


## Antonis8

Όχι δεν έχω πρήξιμο, έφυγε σχεδόν και από το δάχτυλο, μόνο αν το πίεσω πονάει λίγο. Τι να πω, μακάρι. Είχα που είχα το άγχος της αυπνίας, τώρα έχω και αυτό. 

Θέλω να μπω να κάνω ένα μπάνιο, αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως πάθω την αναφυλαξία εκεί ή μήπως πάθω την ανακοπή. Αλλά θέλω να κάνω ένα μπάνιο για να ξαπλώσω και να χαλαρώσω λίγο. Τάισα τις γάτες μου και ήρθα στο σπίτι να χαλαρώσω.

----------


## Antonis8

Επίσης δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, το ξοζάλ μου έφερε υπνηλία και είμαι γενικά κουρασμένος, αλλά αν κοιμηθώ τώρα μήπως δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ πάλι το βράδυ; Είναι καλύτερα να περιμένω μέχρι τις 10-11 και να κοιμηθώ τότε; Στο κρεβάτι θα είμαι έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κοιμηθώ ή όχι τώρα γιατί δεν ξέρω για πόσες ώρες θα με πάρει ο ύπνος κι αν κοιμηθώ πολύ, πάλι δεν θα κοιμηθώ το βράδυ και θα σέρνομαι ξανά αύριο.

----------


## Sonia

Αν έχεις δυσκολία να κοιμηθείς, όποτε έρθει ο ύπνος ευπρόσδεκτος είναι, μην το σκέφτεσαι πολύ.

----------


## Prag

> Όχι δεν έχω πρήξιμο, έφυγε σχεδόν και από το δάχτυλο, μόνο αν το πίεσω πονάει λίγο. Τι να πω, μακάρι. Είχα που είχα το άγχος της αυπνίας, τώρα έχω και αυτό. 
> 
> Θέλω να μπω να κάνω ένα μπάνιο, αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως πάθω την αναφυλαξία εκεί ή μήπως πάθω την ανακοπή. Αλλά θέλω να κάνω ένα μπάνιο για να ξαπλώσω και να χαλαρώσω λίγο. Τάισα τις γάτες μου και ήρθα στο σπίτι να χαλαρώσω.



Επειδή δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει από την αρχή συζητήσεις, έχεις διαταραχή πανικού?

----------


## Antonis8

Έχω ΙΔΨ, μετραυματικο στρες και αρρωστοφοβια. Έχω και κρίσεις πανικού οπότε ναι, τυπικά έχω και διαταραχή πανικού.

----------


## Antonis8

> Αν έχεις δυσκολία να κοιμηθείς, όποτε έρθει ο ύπνος ευπρόσδεκτος είναι, μην το σκέφτεσαι πολύ.


Δεν κοιμήθηκα τελικά, θα φάω κάτι σε λίγο και θα ξαπλώσω πιο μετά. Ελπίζω να κοιμηθώ με όλα αυτα. Το άγχος για τη μέλισσα μου πέρασε αλλά ακόμα φοβάμαι ανακοπή/έμφραγμα. Όταν δεν κοιμάμαι φοβάμαι. Δεν ήπια και πολλά υγρά σήμερα.

----------


## Gia66

Ήμουνα 4 μέρες άυπνη σερί.Η ταχυκαρδία μου και η εξαντληση μου με πήγανε σε άλλο τόπο.Δεν θα κοιμηθείς σήμερα θα κοιμηθείς αύριο/μεθαύριο.Εγω φοβόμουν μήπως την ώρα που ξεκουραστώ πέσουν απότομα οι παλμοί μου και πάθω ανακοπή,γι'αυτό δεν κοιμόμουν..Είχα και τον φόβο της καρδιάς ,αλίμονο αυτό που το πας...Εσύ νυστάζεις και δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθείς ?Πάντως εγώ τόσες μέρες παρόλο που νυσταζα δεν χασμουρηθηκα ούτε μια φορά ούτε αυτό είχα δύναμη να κάνω...Εν τέλει μπήκα στο μπάνιο,έκατσα κάτω στην ντουζιέρα και με πήρε ο ύπνος κάνα τέταρτο κάτω από το ζεστό νερό...Αλλά και πάλι το βράδυ δεν είχα κοιμηθεί καλά..μην ανησυχείς..ο οργανισμός σου ξέρει και αυτοπροστατευται.Θα κοιμηθεις.

----------


## Prag

> Ήμουνα 4 μέρες άυπνη σερί.Η ταχυκαρδία μου και η εξαντληση μου με πήγανε σε άλλο τόπο.Δεν θα κοιμηθείς σήμερα θα κοιμηθείς αύριο/μεθαύριο.Εγω φοβόμουν μήπως την ώρα που ξεκουραστώ πέσουν απότομα οι παλμοί μου και πάθω ανακοπή,γι'αυτό δεν κοιμόμουν..Είχα και τον φόβο της καρδιάς ,αλίμονο αυτό που το πας...Εσύ νυστάζεις και δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθείς ?Πάντως εγώ τόσες μέρες παρόλο που νυσταζα δεν χασμουρηθηκα ούτε μια φορά ούτε αυτό είχα δύναμη να κάνω...Εν τέλει μπήκα στο μπάνιο,έκατσα κάτω στην ντουζιέρα και με πήρε ο ύπνος κάνα τέταρτο κάτω από το ζεστό νερό...Αλλά και πάλι το βράδυ δεν είχα κοιμηθεί καλά..μην ανησυχείς..ο οργανισμός σου ξέρει και αυτοπροστατευται.Θα κοιμηθεις.




Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον φίλο/φίλη! Γενικά, όταν μας συμβαίνει το οτιδήποτε που επηρεάζει την ψυχική μας υγεία, συνήθως θα ξεκινήσει την εμφάνισή του από τον ύπνο. Γι'αυτό και οι ψυχολόγοι λένε ότι σε μια θεραπεία έχει μεγάλο νόημα/ίσως να αποτελεί και προϋπόθεση ο ύπνος.

Δεν ξέρω παιδιά αν εργάζεστε, ακόμα και αν όχι, είναι σημαντικό όσο είμαστε μέσα στο σπίτι (τώρα με τον κορωνοϊό οι περισσότεροι) να βάζουμε ένα πρόγραμμα μέσα στην ημέρα. Τι εννοώ: Συγκεκριμένη ώρα που θα ξυπνάμε (και κατά προτίμηση όχι μετά τις 9). Αυτό με έναν "μαγικό τρόπο" σε κάνει να ξεκινάς την ημέρα σου με μία εύθυμη διάθεση. Ύστερα έχεις ένα πλάνο ασχολιών που μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει είτε οικιακές εργασίες, προγραμματισμένο διάβασμα αν σπουδάζεις, είτε ένα χόμπυ. Και μέσα από αυτήν τη διαδικασία θέτεις μικρούς στόχους. Αυτό θα προσδώσει στην ημέρα σου μία σημαντική ικανοποίηση. 
Επιπλέον, επικοινωνούμε. Επικοινωνούμε με ανθρώπους που μας κάνουν να νιώθουμε καλά, που μας ελαφραίνουν. Όλοι μας έχουμε την ανάγκη της σύνδεσης. Είναι στη φύση μας. Θεωρώ πως αυτά είναι η βάση μας για να απαλλαγούμε από ό,τι βασανίζει την ψυχή μας.

----------


## Antonis8

Ανεξάρτητα από τον ιό ή οχι, φροντίζω κάθε μέρα αδέσποτα, οπότε βγαίνω από το σπίτι αναγκαστικά. 

Εργάζομαι στον τουρισμό,αυτή τη δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα αν θα ανοίξουμε φέτος με όλα αυτά.


Κοιμήθηκα λίγο και νυστάζω ακόμα ,θα σηκωθώ να φάω πρώτα ένα τοστ ωστόσο και να πιω ένα τσάι.

Έχω κι εγώ ταχυπαλμια καθιστός σήμερα. Όχι τρέλα νούμερα αλλά δεν πέφτουν κάτω από 75 οι παλμοί μου και με ενοχλεί.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ανεξάρτητα από τον ιό ή οχι, φροντίζω κάθε μέρα αδέσποτα, οπότε βγαίνω από το σπίτι αναγκαστικά. 
> 
> Εργάζομαι στον τουρισμό,αυτή τη δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα αν θα ανοίξουμε φέτος με όλα αυτά.
> 
> 
> Κοιμήθηκα λίγο και νυστάζω ακόμα ,θα σηκωθώ να φάω πρώτα ένα τοστ ωστόσο και να πιω ένα τσάι.
> 
> Έχω κι εγώ ταχυπαλμια καθιστός σήμερα. Όχι τρέλα νούμερα αλλά δεν πέφτουν κάτω από 75 οι παλμοί μου και με ενοχλεί.


 αφου εισαι σε κινηση βρε Αντωνη, λογικο ειναι ,οταν μαλιστα δεν εχεις κοιμηθει το σωμα σου ειναι σαν να εισαι συνεχως κρσμενος.Ομως μην σκεφτεσαι συνεχως οτι θα παθεις κατις μ την καρδια, μην βαζει κακες σκεψεις συνεχως μεσα σου!! 
Σχετικα με το επαγγελμα σου, μου ειπαν οτι υπαρχει πυθανοτητα ξαφνου μεσα στον Μαιο να υπαρξουν υπερβολικες κρατησεις και τρομερη ζητηση για κλινες στην Ελλαδα λογο του οτι ειμαστε απο τις πιο ζεστες χωρες της ευρωπης , λογο του οτι πρωτα σε εμας σκανε οι ζεστες μερες και κρατανε πιο πολυ! Αρα μπορει να εχετε πολυ δουλεια! σκεψου λοιπον την θετικη πλευρα, οτι μπορει αυτο το καλοκαιρι να εχεις πολυ δουλεια, αρα πολλα κερδη!!

----------


## Ορέστης

Πρεπει να αποσπασεις την προσοχη σου με καποιον τροπο. Βαλε τηλεοραση, βαλε μουσικη χαλαρωσης, και θα σε παρει ο υπνος.

----------


## Antonis8

Παλι τα ίδια,δεν με παιρνει ενώ είμαι πολυ κουρασμενος. 

Είχα βάλει πριν μια σειρα αλλά το εκλεισα γιατι βλεπω ότι προχωραει η ώρα και δεν με παιρνει ο ύπνος.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Παλι τα ίδια,δεν με παιρνει ενώ είμαι πολυ κουρασμενος. 
> 
> Είχα βάλει πριν μια σειρα αλλά το εκλεισα γιατι βλεπω ότι προχωραει η ώρα και δεν με παιρνει ο ύπνος.


Μη το σκεφτεσαι, αστο να παιζει κι οποτε κοιμηθεις θα κοιμηθεις. Κι εγω αυπνιες εχω. Καθομαι στο ιντερνετ και μολις νυσταξω κλεινω το ταμπλετ, ξαπλωνω ανασκελα και μου περναει η νυστα :rolleyes:
Καποια στιγμη ομως με παιρνει ο υπνος χωρις να το καταλαβω. Κοψε και τσαγια-καφεδες μαχαιρι.

----------


## giorgos panou

στο ιντερνετ εχει ενα σαιτ οπου γραφει-περιγραφει τα σταδια οπου περναει ενας ανθρωπος οταν μενει αγρπνος σενεχομενα για μερες! Ειναι τρομερα καποια σταδια! αυτο που ζηλευω τον Αντωνη ειναι οτι πλησιαζει στο σταδιο της επιθετικοτητας, της βιοπραγιας προς καθε εναν! ¨)
Ομως περαν του χαβαλε Αντωνη ειναι επικυνδηνο το να μην κοιμασαι, κανει κακο σε διαφορα μεροι του σωματος σου! ακομα και στα πιο απυθανα οπως στην μεση!. 
Δοκιμασες να πιεις κανενα χαμιμυλι? καμια λουιζα? βοηθουν να χαλαρωσουν τα αντανακλαστικα σου, αρα λογικα θα ερθει ο Μορφεας, οπου τοσο εχετε παρεξηγηθει τελευταια μαλον!!

----------


## Ορέστης

Και ενα ποτηρι γαλα βοηθαει. Ειναι υπναγωγο.

----------


## Antonis8

Mε πήρε ο υπνος κατά τις πεντε παρα εντέλει και κοιμήθηκα μέχρι τις έντεκα. Παλι νιώθω ότι δεν ξεκουραστηκα και επίσης φοβαμαι ότι θα κάνω έκτακτες λόγω έλλειψης καλού υπνου.

----------


## Antonis8

> Και ενα ποτηρι γαλα βοηθαει. Ειναι υπναγωγο.


Παλια επινα αλλά το εκοψα γιατί το στομάχι μου κανει περιεργα. Καφέ και τσάι δεν πινω, μονο χαμομηλι πρωι βράδυ.

Με αντιισταμινικο και ζαναξ θα επρεπε να ήμουν ξερος αλλά λόγω ανησυχίας και σκέψεων πεταγομαι μετά απο λίγο. Σήμερα δεν χρειάζεται να πάρω το αντιισταμινικο,θα παρω παλι ζαναξ. Αν φτιάξει μια νύχτα ο υπνος μου,μετά ρυθμιζομαι. Αλλά με το ζαναξ φοβαμαι για ανακοπη οποτε είναι φαύλος κύκλος.

----------


## Antonis8

Τουλάχιστον κοιμήθηκα καποιες ώρες, αλλά δεν νιώθω καθόλου ξεκουραστος.

----------


## Sonia

Έχω περάσει πάρα πολλές φορές τα ίδια με τον ύπνο, με την διαφορά ότι έχω εκπαιδεύσει τον εαυτό μου να μην το σκέφτεται και πολύ. Δεν κάθομαι να με παρατηρώ, προσπαθώ να απασχολώ το μυαλό μου με κάτι άλλο. Π.χ. αν δεν με παίρνει ο ύπνος προσπαθώ να μην σκέφτομαι "γαμώτο, πτώμα θα είμαι πάλι αύριο, πρέπει να κοιμηθώ κτλ". Αν δεν με παίρνει ο ύπνος εκείνη τη στιγμή, λύνω κανένα σταυρόλεξο, διαβάζω βιβλία, σηκώνομαι και κάνω καμια δουλειά η πάω για περπάτημα και ξαπλώνω αργότερα πάλι.Αν δεν κοιμήθηκα, την άλλη μέρα κάνω το πρόγραμμά μου και αγνοώ όσο γίνεται την κούραση κτλ. Μέσα στη μέρα αποφεύγω τις κενές ώρες όπου δεν έχω να κάνω κάτι αλλά δεν μπορώ να είμαι και ξάπλα. Βρίσκω κάτι να κάνω και να ασχολούμαι.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Έχω περάσει πάρα πολλές φορές τα ίδια με τον ύπνο, με την διαφορά ότι έχω εκπαιδεύσει τον εαυτό μου να μην το σκέφτεται και πολύ. Δεν κάθομαι να με παρατηρώ, προσπαθώ να απασχολώ το μυαλό μου με κάτι άλλο. Π.χ. αν δεν με παίρνει ο ύπνος προσπαθώ να μην σκέφτομαι "γαμώτο, πτώμα θα είμαι πάλι αύριο, πρέπει να κοιμηθώ κτλ". Αν δεν με παίρνει ο ύπνος εκείνη τη στιγμή, λύνω κανένα σταυρόλεξο, διαβάζω βιβλία, σηκώνομαι και κάνω καμια δουλειά η πάω για περπάτημα και ξαπλώνω αργότερα πάλι.Αν δεν κοιμήθηκα, την άλλη μέρα κάνω το πρόγραμμά μου και αγνοώ όσο γίνεται την κούραση κτλ. Μέσα στη μέρα αποφεύγω τις κενές ώρες όπου δεν έχω να κάνω κάτι αλλά δεν μπορώ να είμαι και ξάπλα. Βρίσκω κάτι να κάνω και να ασχολούμαι.


 καλα, και πως την "παέυεις" στην δουλεια την επομενη? με πολλους καφεδες φανταζομαι, μημπος ομως Σονια ! αυτος ειναι ο λογος που δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις το βραδυ ευκολα? οι πολλοι καφεδες? λεω, αν πινεις.
Το λεω, διοτις οι καφεδες, ειδικα εαν ειναι σε καθημερινη βαση, και παραπανω απο 2 φορες την μερα, δλδ πινεις και το απογευμα,ολο αυτο σε κραταει ξυπνια! 
Εαν βεβαια πινεις καφεδες, διοτις μπορει κι να πεφτω εξω.Βεβαια λενε οτι και το πρασινο τσαι φερνει παλυ αυπνια!
Αληθεια, εχεις παει σε κανεναν ειδικο για αυτο το ζητημα?

----------


## giorgos panou

> Τουλάχιστον κοιμήθηκα καποιες ώρες, αλλά δεν νιώθω καθόλου ξεκουραστος.


Λογικο ειναι ΑΝΤΩΝΗ, εσυ θα πρεπει φιλε να κοιμηθεις πολλες ωρες για να χορτασεις υπνο! το θετικο για εσενα παντως ειναι οτι αρχιζεις να κοιμασαι.

----------


## oboro

Σονια μην αφησεις τον πανου να σου διαβασει το τσαϊ η τον καφε.

Ποτεςςςςςς διοτις.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εγω κοιμηθηκα 10 το πρωι και ξυπνησα στις 5. Εχουν σπασει τα νευρα μου. Μπορει να βγω αποψε για περπατημα. Τουλαχιστον γινεται ενα ξεσκαρταρισμα στις δυσκολες καταστασεις, βλεπεις ποιοι μενουν διπλα σου και ποιοι σε κλανουν.

----------


## Sonia

Με τους καφέδες έχω μία περίεργη σχέση, ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκα "καφέ για να ξυπνήσω" ας πούμε ή για να την παλέψω. Όταν είχα παλιά μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το άγχος και/ή με τον ύπνο, έπινα καφέδες στη χάση και στη φέξη κι όμως ήμουν σε εγρήγορση όλη μέρα. Τώρα πίνω από έναν μέχρι 3 τη μέρα, φραπέ που θεωρείται και πολύ δυνατός καφές, αλλά σπάνια με επηρεάζει ιδιαίτερα. Όταν είμαι σε φάση που βλέπω σημάδια ότι για κάποιο λόγο πάω να αγχωθώ, είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη, ή αρχίζω να έχω θέματα με τον ύπνο μεγάλα, περιορίζω τον καφέ σε έναν το πρωί ή κανέναν.

Κοίτα, εγώ θεωρώ ότι αν για μία ή περισσότερες μέρες δεν κοιμηθώ καθόλου, καλύτερα να απασχολήσω το μυαλό μου και το σώμα μου με κάτι μέσα στη μέρα, παρά να κάθομαι π.χ. στο γραφείο στην καρέκλα και να σκέφτομαι ότι είμαι χάλια και δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω το κεφάλι μου όρθιο και να με ταλαιπωρώ χειρότερα. Αν ζοριστείς μέσα στη μέρα με κάτι πιο δημιουργικό από την αυτολύπηση και την παρατήρηση του εαυτού σου, το βράδυ κάποια στιγμή θα πεις "Αρκετά για σήμερα" και θα πας να χαλαρώσεις. Ενώ αν το σκέφτεσαι όλη μέρα, όταν έρθει η ώρα που πράγματι πρέπει να κοιμηθείς, έχεις ήδη κάνει εξάσκηση στη νευρικότητα, πως να χαλαρώσεις μετά;

----------

